# Ankona at Flint Creek Outfitters - Riverview 10/6/12



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Which day?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

10/6/12...Saturday


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like we will have at least one SUV, Cayenne, and ShadowCast parked out front. See you there!


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone bringing a boat to sell? If the deal is good enough I'll be down to buy


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

The event has been moved to Dogs R Usbin Titusville.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Any pics?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

No pics....it was pretty low key but did talk to quite a few people about the skiffs. It was a good time!


----------

